# SauerKraut



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone out there still make real home made, fermented sauekraut?

I just put on a 5 gallon crock to brew. By thanksgivin I will have a batch that will be sour enough to make your eyes water. 

Lots of zinc, iron vitamin c and K.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Well I found the existing thread, I guess some do still make it.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Going to check mine today. Set it about a month ago.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Does anyone out there still make real home made, fermented sauekraut?
> 
> I just put on a 5 gallon crock to brew. By thanksgivin I will have a batch that will be sour enough to make your eyes water.
> 
> ...


I cannot seem to grow decent cabbage, so I'm trying some late ones. They are doing well, but not large enough yet. A friend gave me some cabbage this summer, so I made kraut. When it tastes 'just right', then I take it out of the crock and can it. I don't eat a lot and the Rooster is supposed to stay away from salt, so I guess I won't be making any more for a while.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

The Kraut is done and my wifes verdict is ......... it's freakin nummy! I will can it tomorrow. I should come up with at least 16 qts.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

So what's your kraut recipe? tell us how to make it.:dunno:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

sailaway said:


> So what's your kraut recipe? tell us how to make it.:dunno:


It's pretty simple.

I use a 5 gallon bucket. 
5 lbs. of gabbage add 3 tbs salt mix it in a large tub, put it in the bucket. Continue that until you have as much as you want, place a weight on the top and cover with a clean pillow case. I use a plate and an icecream bucket filled with water for weight.
Place it in a cool place and check it every few days and scrape any mold off the top. 
If the cabbage does not start making it's own liquid in the first day you may have to add a little. Use drinking or distilled water as chlorine will not be good for fermentation. Add a little salt to the water and pour it in even with the surface. put the weight back on and let it sit.

I did add Carraway seeds to mine in no specific measure. I will add more when I can it. My wife likes it better that way.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Cabbage and pickling salt.
I made 100 pounds of cabbage into kraut for my Mom a few years ago.
She would taste it every few days and add salt till she liked it.
Stir every few days.
The longer it sits the more sour it gets.
Don't forget to add the heart of the cabbage to the mix.
Almost as good as candy.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

JustCliff, plus 1 on the caraway seed. We make some of each. Not as much as I used to make with my dad though. We used to make 2 pickle barrels full every year, one with, and one without caraway.

Used a stomper I made in wood shop.  Wanted to make a kraut cutter but dad said why, we have so many, so I didn't. 

Sunday dinner, pork hocks, sauerkraut, and potato dumplings...mmmmmm


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

JustCliff said:


> It's pretty simple.
> 
> I use a 5 gallon bucket.
> 5 lbs. of gabbage add 3 tbs salt mix it in a large tub, put it in the bucket. Continue that until you have as much as you want, place a weight on the top and cover with a clean pillow case. I use a plate and an icecream bucket filled with water for weight.
> ...


I worked under a German Chef that always added caraway. Now when I eat it without it I miss it.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I canned 20 pints and 4 quarts. That should last us a little while.


----------

